# Stefanie Hertel + Lili Paul-Roncalli nackt in neuer VOX-Show?



## redbeard (19 Nov. 2020)

VOX hat eine neue Show angekündigt, in der sich Stars ausziehen, um auf die Wichtigkeit von Krebsvorsorgeuntersuchungen hinzuweisen. Interessantes Konzept... 

Unter den Angekündigten Nackedeis sind u.a. Stefanie Hertel, Lili Paul-Roncalli, Mimi Fiedler, Elena Carrière und Mirja Du Mont. 

Für die Herren der Schöpfung sollen u.a. Jochen Schropp, Jimi Blue Ochsenknecht und Faisal Kawusi blank ziehen. 

Es wird schon gedreht, Sendetermin ist Frühjahr 2021. Na da bin ich mal gespannt...^^


----------



## Voyeurfriend (19 Nov. 2020)

Klingt interessant! ;-)


----------



## krawutz (19 Nov. 2020)

Wird wohl optisch höchstens so wie die Peta-Bilder werden. Die Idee finde ich gut.


----------



## wusel (19 Nov. 2020)

und in staffel 2 ziehn sie sich wider an


----------



## redbeard (19 Nov. 2020)

krawutz schrieb:


> Wird wohl optisch höchstens so wie die Peta-Bilder werden. Die Idee finde ich gut.



Jup. Wirklich was zu sehen wird es wohl nicht geben, das denke ich auch...


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Nov. 2020)

Naja. Warten wir's mal ab...


----------



## Tittelelli (21 Nov. 2020)

Voyeurfriend schrieb:


> Klingt interessant! ;-)



dann sind deine Abende ja gerettet und du hast was zu rubbeln :WOW::WOW:


----------



## teenfreak (27 Nov. 2020)

Was es alles gibt


----------



## pohapeni (3 Dez. 2020)

Find' ich cool! ;-)


----------



## harry900 (3 Dez. 2020)

Auf sämtliche Herren verzichte ich gerne :angry:


----------



## didi33 (14 Jan. 2021)

Am 1.2. & 2.2. jeweils ab 20 Uhr 15 kann man also dann die Damen und Herren bewundern.


----------



## Punisher (14 Jan. 2021)

ich glaub nicht daran, dass sie besonders viel zeigen


----------



## Frogstar (15 Jan. 2021)

Wünschen würde man es sich.


----------



## meister12318 (21 Jan. 2021)

Da siehst du nichts wenn es soweit ist wird alles durch Licht verdeckt
ist nur eine verarsche des Publikuns


----------



## son165 (2 Feb. 2021)

Wie zu erwarten war: immerhin das Publikum hatte die Ehre, ein paar Brüste zu sehen 
Genau wie es bei der englischen "Mutter-Show" The Real Full Monty war.
Und ich dachte, Deutschland ist nicht ganz so verschlossen wie der Rest der Welt.
Zweifelhafte Werbung, aber immerhin für einen guten Zweck


----------

